# Gamekeeper Catapults Close Up



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres a slide show of some close up pictures of some of my gamekeeper catapults so you can all see the quality of the finish, john


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Owning 3 of John's catapults (Stealth, Demon and Pocket Poacher), I can definitely vouch for the quality. I would like to see some of his works in different stains. John, do you plan to work on more synthetics? A shoot through the fork will also be nice to add to what you sell.


----------



## Green-burmese (May 8, 2011)

I bought the "Vulture" and the "Pocket Poacher" , they are great catapults but unfortunately too small for my hands so my boys now have a great catapult each. Paid for by me...little gits.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Green-burmese said:


> I bought the "Vulture" and the "Pocket Poacher" , they are great catapults but unfortunately too small for my hands so my boys now have a great catapult each. Paid for by me...little gits.


hi, if you would have messaged me i would have happily changed them or even scaled one to fit your hands, i'm bringing a design out soon called the "goliath" its a pretty basic shaped frame expecialy designed for people with larger than normal hands, thanks john


----------



## Green-burmese (May 8, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> I bought the "Vulture" and the "Pocket Poacher" , they are great catapults but unfortunately too small for my hands so my boys now have a great catapult each. Paid for by me...little gits.


hi, if you would have messaged me i would have happily changed them or even scaled one to fit your hands, i'm bringing a design out soon called the "goliath" its a pretty basic shaped frame expecialy designed for people with larger than normal hands, thanks john
[/quote]

No worries John , the kids wanted one each anyway and it gets them off their computers . Its always a problem for me ordering without trying , big hands , big feet . Will keep my eyes open for new model. As i said great catapults and very nice finish.


----------

